
Show HN: Mobile browser with different browsing mechanism - javahava
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/jump-browser/id1459089057
======
javahava
Would love to get feedback/suggestions for this mobile browser that we built
with a different browsing mechanism - jumping down/up pages as an alternative
to scrolling! Initially built as a project to help folks who can get dizzy (or
eye fatigue) with scrolling, Jump Browser's feature of jumping down/up pages
feels more visually comfortable for many users. As an equally strong benefit,
this method is much faster for browsing/reading through an article than
traditional scrolling. So it's a faster and more comfortable browser
experience overall. We also incorporated a built-in ad blocker. Would love you
get your ideas regarding improving the browser and overall promotion of it!
Thank you.

